# Driftwood from petsmart?



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw some drift there for fairly cheap and i was wondering if it is safe?


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

That looks like it's for lizard tanks and will float in water. Amazon has nice mopani for cheap: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Afric...ie=UTF8&qid=1355187012&sr=8-1&keywords=mopani


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cinbos said:


> I saw some drift there for fairly cheap and i was wondering if it is safe?


well I pick stuff out of Rivers so I'm sure it's safer than that but like the other guy said it might float, pick it up if it feels heavy and is hard you should be good


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Oxl said:


> That looks like it's for lizard tanks and will float in water. Amazon has nice mopani for cheap: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Afric...ie=UTF8&qid=1355187012&sr=8-1&keywords=mopani


That's the same stuff on the left of the photos, same stuff and same price, more than likely cheaper at the store due to no shipping costs


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would go for it 
I prefer to go pick it up rather than but it but if that's not an option or not what your looking for then driftwood for under $15 is a good price


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I've used that wood, it's safe. It will grow light gray goop/film for awhile, but that is also safe for the fish. You can keep cleaning it off or just leave it for a month or more and then clean it off.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I will be sure o boil it then. I am going to get the mopani, as for the grape vine, i will leave that alone.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Local Petcos sell soaked driftwood in their stock tanks. It's a bit more expensive than the dry stuff, but it's ready to use. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

You have Pet Supplies Plus there in Raleigh. They have Malaysian driftwood for $10 ea. All sizes. It sinks like a rock and looks awesome. Look in the lizard section too because they split it up between fish and there. Much better selection imo than Petsmart/Petco. The Malaysian wood will leech tannins for ~3-4 months but meh...water changes take care of that minor stuff. If it really bugs you then use charcoal.

Cheers

http://www.petsuppliesplus.com/custserv/locate_store.cmd


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

How dod you know that? Besides looking online...


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Uhh... going to their website store locator? They're all identically laid out.

also:


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

m00se said:


> Uhh... going to their website store locator? They're all identically laid out.
> 
> also:


Haha gotchya. Thought you were from around here.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Naw...although I did do a 5 year bid in Charlotte in the 90s...


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

m00se said:


> Naw...although I did do a 5 year bid in Charlotte in the 90s...


Interesting 😏


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

m00se said:


> The Malaysian wood will leech tannins for ~3-4 months but meh...water changes take care of that minor stuff. If it really bugs you then use charcoal.


I suggest Purigen, from SeaChem. I think it works 100 times better at taking out tannins.


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

Picked up some of the same stuff a couple years ago from PS or some other box store. Regular mopani wood without any of that weird bark or any of that crap. 

Gave it a good boiling in my wife's stew pot for about an hour to accelerate the tannin leeching, let it cool down and it's been in the tank since then. No film, no brown water and sunk like a Mob cement shoe. Didn't end up needing carbon or purigen either. 

BL pleco made one of them his home and the other has multiple anubias stuck to it like glue.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Cinbos said:


> I saw some drift there for fairly cheap and i was wondering if it is safe?


I've used the driftwood from PetSmart - Doesn't float, sinks nicely, looks good in the tank.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I've bought some from Petsmart as well, mostly the mopani wood that is sold in the reptile section. No problems and like most driftwood, will leach tannins into your tank.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

tiggity said:


> I've bought some from Petsmart as well, mostly the mopani wood that is sold in the reptile section. No problems and like most driftwood, will leach tannins into your tank.


Yep! I think that is what I am going to go with


----------



## selma_belma (Dec 18, 2012)

So I've got a question, someone said they pick driftwood out from the river. Is that safe for your tank? I've wondered because I've got a few beautiful pieces, but don't want to use them if it's not a good idea.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

selma_belma said:


> So I've got a question, someone said they pick driftwood out from the river. Is that safe for your tank? I've wondered because I've got a few beautiful pieces, but don't want to use them if it's not a good idea.


yes you may. just boil them to be on the safe side. i usually stick my pieces in a large cauldron, put as much of it underwater as possible, cover the lid and boil. Once when it starts boiling, i leave it there for 10 minutes, then i turn the heat off and let is sit there for an additional hour or so.


----------

